# Fedor Train To The Hw Finals!!!!!!!!!!



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Most of the time this thread wasn't needed but since the Werdum loss it seems there are some doubters.

SO HERE WE GO FEDOR FANS !!!

Tickets are free so get on and ride with us to the finals !!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i really do hope its Overeem and Fedor..


----------



## russik (Jan 8, 2011)

Always On Board of The Fedor Express


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

On board!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm always on that train


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, I certainly want Fedor to win the tournament.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Silva and Overeem are about to Catch a beating from the # 1 HW in the world.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Silva and Overeem are about to Catch a beating from the # 1 HW in the world.


edit:I'm retarded


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

this is one wacky train! 

I think i'll pass and wait for the Overeem train to come through


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Silence!!!, I'll fedor you.




vilify said:


> this is one wacky train!
> 
> I think i'll pass and wait for the Overeem train to come through





Rusko said:


>


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

The semi-finals match would be the big one here, if he's FINALLLLLLLY game to fight Overeem. So ya, i'm on board.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> The semi-finals match would be the big one here, if he's FINALLLLLLLY game to fight Overeem. So ya, i'm on board.


:confused02:

I thought you hated Fedor

glad you are here though


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Rusko said:


> :confused02:
> 
> I thought you hated Fedor
> 
> glad you are here though


I don't hate him, I've watched virtually every single fight Fedor has fought. 

I'm a fan of fighters that come to fight and prove they are the best, best fighting the best for a championship, always. NOT ducking the champion as Fedor has done for a lonnnng time.

Fedor's or his management have destroyed what he was, I would love to see him redeem what he once was, take the belt, defend it a few times and retire as the greatest HW ever. I dislike what he's become over the last 4 years, bringing his boxing style to the cage, fighting guys that present favorable match-ups, padding his record. 

I don't hate Floyd Mayweather either and if he fights Manny, i'd be neutral. Mayweather's scared to fight Pacquio. And Pacquio isn't exactly fighting the best out there either - like he's fighting a beat up and then knocked out Mosely next instead of the obvious match-up Juan Manuel Marquez. Haye is probably worse of all with his crap with the Klitchkos. <-- I love MMA, Fedor has brought this kind of stuff in to it. If he steps back in to MMA and shows up to fight, likely Overeem - he will be vilified, all these guys would.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You will all be getting off at Uberknee station.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Fedor vs Overeem is going to look like Fedor vs Zulu. Fedor is the fastest HW in the world and Overeem is one of the slowest.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Fedor vs Overeem is going to look like Fedor vs Zulu. Fedor is the fastest HW in the world and Overeem is one of the slowest.


That would be just WOW Overeem smashes Werdum and Fedor blasts him away very quickly too! Seems unlikely but we can always hope...


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Conductor, here's my ticket. I'm getting on board.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Rusko said:


>


Hahaha yes that was great! :thumb02:

I'm always on the Fedor train.... let's hope it's full steam ahead.... choo choooo!!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

osmium said:


> You will all be getting off at Uberknee station.


This is a thread about MMA fighters who win in Pride not who get owned by Ricardo Arona Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Fedor was owned by Arona too. :thumbsup:


----------



## russik (Jan 8, 2011)

*WAR , FEDOR *


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I remember a thread wonder if fedor connected when ko'd arlovski, well here it is.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

vilify said:


> Fedor was owned by Arona too. :thumbsup:


It doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I really want ether Fedor or the Reem to win this thing, I have no preference witch, both are true world class fighters is going to be great to see which one comes out on top ether way.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Is The Reem train passed already?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

^was a train-wreck.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Only train wreck involved with Alistair Overeem is going to be his opponent, laying on the ground.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll be pulling for Fedor to do a clean sweep.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Always on board of the F-train!

Seriously though, I wouldn't mind if Overeem won this whole thing. The guy is a beast and one of the most likable guys in MMA.

Edit: Forgot this is a Fedor thread. WAR FEDOR!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would like overeem,fedor or sergei kharitonov to win it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rusko said:


>


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rusko said:


>


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

here
View attachment 3715


View attachment 3717


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


>


1st 2 are gold

one is of cain haha
View attachment 3718


View attachment 3719


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I may as well hitch a ride, I've always been a fan of his fights but hate the way he/vadim go about things


Definetly one of my fav. highlight vids and one of the best out there altogether























But i am jumping off at Reem-Station


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


>


Hahahaha :thumb02:

Just at work in the office and forgot to close the door. People must be wondering what the hell I was laughing at!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haven't you guy's heard, there's an Overeem train leaving the station as well..
I'm re-sitting to here.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Proud member of train.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


>


excellent pictures:laugh:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

UFC OWNS is doing it wrong.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

goodbye terrorists


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

The guy's a beast, always will be. I'd hate to think that M-1 Global will tarnish the later stages in his career.


----------



## RightCross (Jan 5, 2011)

...... this thread means Fedor's road to the final time ... right? 

not the actual gp finals... maybe the final of the second period with bigfoot...


----------

